# How tight should MTB gloves fit?



## Hollis Prince (Nov 17, 2015)

I've been wanting some MTB gloves, so I went to my lbs to pick up a pair. I've had some carpal tunnel issues in the past (played drums semi-professionally since I was very young). So I didn't want to get gloves that were too tight. The large size felt like it might inhibit motion, so I bought the extra large. The confusing part was that the lbs was out of certain sizes of certain models, so I couldn't compare sizes throughout a particular model. The XL gloves I got fit well across the hand, but what's bothering me is the finger tips are a bit too long. So how tight should they fit?


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Should've got the large... They will stretch.

-----------------------------------------------------------
No skool... like old skool!


----------



## Govnor (Nov 24, 2015)

I can only talk to my own noob feelings here, but I wanted a good fit with no space at the end of the fingers. For a better feel. That's what I got, and I've been happy so far. I don't want to know they're on my hands.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

If the finger tips are a lot too long when you have your hand wrapped around the grips, too big. try to take them back and get a large. They should fit tight enough around the fingers that they don't slide or move when riding. If they're just a little too long but fit well around the fingers and hand, it'll be fine. I will say I'd rather have gloves that fit a tiny bit long than ones that are too tight and constantly pulling back on my fingers/fingernails when I'm shifting body weight around. I've even used cheapo standard gloves from big box stores before, and even when a little large, they still work.

Are these for cold weather riding, or for hand protection?


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

I can't stand gloves that have extra finger room. I usually buy them to-fit and then they stretch a skosh.


----------



## Hollis Prince (Nov 17, 2015)

Yeah, I think I should've gotten the large. They are mainly for hand protection/grip, but they may help a bit for cold weather riding too. I guess I'll get another pair. It just sucks these were $45. Maybe I can give em to a friend. I've already worn them a bit.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I find full-fingered gloves to be a nightmare to choose for the fit issue. My palms fit "Large" size gloves pretty well, usually. But I have thin, longer fingers. Especially my thumb. I commonly find gloves with fingers that are too SHORT. I have to go through a lot before I wind up finding a pair that has the right proportions.

If you want them to be warm, you DO NOT want your fingers to go all the way to the ends of the gloves. You will get cold and it will be like wearing 3/4 finger gloves. For warmth, you want a little extra room in your fingers. Not a ton, but definitely not fingers-to-the-end. Basically, if you compress insulation or restrict blood flow at all, you will get cold.


----------



## TSpice (May 15, 2015)

Most of my gloves are meant to be worn in the summer, so they tend to have leather/synthetic grips with a more synthetic/mesh backing. Due to the backing being a stretchable material, I can focus on getting the palm/finger dimensions to the EXACT measurement of my hands. 

Like just about anything that will be used with significant repetition such as fitness, you almost always want to go a very tiny bit on the small size. It will stretch to the perfect size. If you get what is comfortable when it is brand new, 5-6 rides later and its now worn in and likely to give you blisters. 

Generally what I do is whenever I buy new cycling shoes, running shoes, motorcycle boots, weight lifting gloves, cycling gloves, mountain bike gloves, etc? Basically items that directly influence the comfort of a sport/activity? I wear them as much as I can prior to actually doing the activity. Wear them around the house, and try to get a full range of motion out of them. That way you can take them off when they start to rub on you, instead of being forced to just work through the rubbing and get blisters.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

I wanted a set of Fox Dirtpaw gloves. I tried on a set of larges and they felt tight on my palms. Such that there were imprints from the glove on the top of my hand so I ordered a set of XLs. Once those came in, I tried riding with them but the palm area felt too loose and the material would start to bunch up when gripping the handlebars. I promptly removed them and returned them for a large set. After a single ride the gloves stretched enough to be comfortable and I feel like I made the right choice. My fingers go to the very end but without stretching material or feeling tight.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Agree on the comment about warmth and extra room. If your gloves are tight, the temp rating will not be accurate...but I still would rather have them snugger than looser...just can't stand a bunch of extra finger hanging off when riding and requiring bar/control control.


----------



## Hollis Prince (Nov 17, 2015)

I'll keep these as a backup and buy another pair that fit properly. I guess I was just overly concerned about them being too tight and inhibiting motion or aggravating my numb hands issues. Thanks for the advice and comments. That's exactly the kind of info I was seeking.


----------



## Hollis Prince (Nov 17, 2015)

Like Harold said, these may work ok during the colder months. It's December so I have a couple more months of cold-ish weather. It doesn't get really cold here in the deep south of the US. It usually snows maybe once per season, and it'll be a pitiful, puny little snow. The summers, however, are so swelteringly hot and humid I doubt I'll even do much riding then.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

they should be tight enough, but not too tight.

you're welcome,
Captain Obvious


----------



## miweber929 (Jan 12, 2015)

mack_turtle said:


> they should be tight enough, but not too tight.
> 
> you're welcome,
> Captain Obvious


d

I know this sounds stupid but I'll second this.

Coming from a motorcycle background I can't tell you how many times I argue on forums over people telling newbies to buy a 1 piece suit that's far too small for them (like a 6'0" guy in a 40 US) in the name of "tight" and not "nicely snug". The item should still be comfortable and not restrict movement or blood flow but not have bunching or flaps anywhere on it. I bought a leather racing suit on a recommendation from someone years ago that it fit TIGHT and not snug and almost crashed my motorcycle midway in a track day because I couldn't move or breathe correctly. It was a nightmare and a complete waste of money where if it was nicely snug like all my other ones have been I'd have been fine.

Feel free to ask at the shop if something fits right, they should be trained in what to look for.


----------



## OldGringo (Oct 2, 2015)

Hollis Prince said:


> Like Harold said, these may work ok during the colder months. It's December so I have a couple more months of cold-ish weather. It doesn't get really cold here in the deep south of the US. It usually snows maybe once per season, and it'll be a pitiful, puny little snow. The summers, however, are so swelteringly hot and humid I doubt I'll even do much riding then.


Just gotta ride early and late in the day during those summer months...thats too long of a season to be off the bike. Sounds like the gloves fit OK other than the fingers being a little too long (I hate that too). If so, then just cut the tips off and make them your warm weather gloves.


----------



## spyghost (Oct 30, 2012)

it should fit like a sock (not a glove)... just the right tightness but not irritating


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

New gloves fit 1-to-1 with my hand.
I know I'm ready for new gloves when my fingers come through the ends.

-F


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

spyghost said:


> it should fit like a sock (not a glove)... just the right tightness but not irritating


Maybe my socks are too tight, now that I think about it:


----------

